# Snowbird ski resort



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

If it is between Key and Snowbird....go Snowbird hands-down! Know it is huge, but they don't have park. Snowbird is good for groomer and Big Mountain riding. Also know that the party scene is pretty docile compared to Breck. But keystone.....No No No No. If you want to go to Colorado on the cheap, look into Loveland or Copper.

if you go to snowbird, you can often rent a house down in Sandy (20 mins from SLC) and drive the 15-20 mins up the canyon or catch the shuttle bus.


----------



## JibWood (Feb 10, 2014)

Snowbird is a vastly superior mountain to that of Keystone-which is an icy hill with long lines. The mountain has epic lines, chutes, wild lips, open faces, so-so trees, fun gullies, etc.

As mentioned, the nightlife at the bird is somewhat limited; yes, you have bars and resteraunts but it is not going to have the options of say, Park City (lamest resort in Utah, for the record).

I'd look at going to Powder Mountain honestly over any of them-and no matter what, go to Snowbasin.

Also, our avy conditions are dire. Do not go out of bounds on your trip, it's not worth it (we lost a girl yesterday to a slide).


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

JibWood said:


> Park City (lamest resort in Utah, for the record).


Edit: Lamest ski area (and not really....Sundance is pretty sleepy), the town is a good time.



JibWood said:


> no matter what, go to Snowbasin.


I can agree with this as a one-day trip while in the area.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

There is a reason Snowbird is cheaper than the others.....it sucks. You are going to be bored their with your friends unless it dumps like crazy, the day before you arrive. Opposite to the bullshit comment above, Park City is great mountain!, best park(s) in Utah, and some night life, bars and people around. Much better location if hanging out with some friends. You also have The Canyons just down the road if it dumps hard, so your'e covered for all options by staying in Park City, you will have more fun their, guarantee it.
On the other hand if you like hanging out with skiers and enjoy a ski vibe and do not enjoy a beer or two, stay at Snowbird.


----------



## JibWood (Feb 10, 2014)

NZRide said:


> There is a reason Snowbird is cheaper than the others.....it sucks. You are going to be bored their with your friends unless it dumps like crazy, the day before you arrive. Opposite to the bullshit comment above, Park City is great mountain!, best park(s) in Utah, and some night life, bars and people around. Much better location if hanging out with some friends. You also have The Canyons just down the road if it dumps hard, so your'e covered for all options by staying in Park City, you will have more fun their, guarantee it.
> On the other hand if you like hanging out with skiers and enjoy a ski vibe and do not enjoy a beer or two, stay at Snowbird.


So, you are probably aware of why its dubbed "little Australia"; flat, boring(besides the parks), low snow-always... It's like buying a lift ticket to The Gap; boring, bland, everyone dresses and acts the same yet it shouts they are so "different!" Coming from NZ, I expected a bit of Brighton, Baker or Soli love... but PC??!!?? You must be an instructor. 

I live 15 minutes from PC, for the record. If you love snowless mountains and overpriced lift tickets, then this the place for you!!!


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

JibWood said:


> So, you are probably aware of why its dubbed "little Australia"; flat, boring(besides the parks), low snow-always... It's like buying a lift ticket to The Gap; boring, bland, everyone dresses and acts the same yet it shouts they are so "different!" Coming from NZ, I expected a bit of Brighton, Baker or Soli love... but PC??!!?? You must be an instructor.
> 
> I live 15 minutes from PC, for the record. If you love snowless mountains and overpriced lift tickets, then this the place for you!!!


Haha I'm not an instructor. Brighton is great and Solitude was OK, definitely all better than the bird.
Like I said though PC for park(s) including pipe!, and night life options and The Canyons just down the road for free ride options, particularly if it dumps. It covers everything! Its hands down better location for a group to have a good time than stuck in a shack at Shitbird. No park, no pipe, no nightlife and if it hasn't snowed the day before, icy, traversy, bland open slopes....hmmm tough call.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowbird is ok. But there is definitely more of a lame, douchebag skier vibe going on there and it is frequented by a bunch of turds who like the fact that Alta discriminates against us. If you do go there, you can and should also head over Solitude and Brighton where there is a much chiller vibe (you can take the bus if you're not going to have a car). The times I have been out there out the conditions were also way better at Sol/Brighton, but it could be the opposite when you go--they are right next to each, but one area might get close to a foot of fresh real quick while the other only gets 3 or 4". Makes for a good week long trip, plus you could go to the other resorts like Canyons or Pow mountain if you get a vehicle. 

Keystone is a cheaper place to stay and still do Breck (also bus service between resorts), but there are cheaper places to stay around there. If you get a vehicle, you can stay somewhere in Summit county and do Breck, Keystone, Vail, and A Basin on the same pass if you want--but I could ride Breck for a week and not get bored, plus night boarding right over at Keystone. Copper is another option right next Breck. 

You might also look into Jackson Hole. Pretty reasonable if you stay in town, but lift tickets are as expensive as Colorado (not really any discounts to be had like in Utah).


----------



## JibWood (Feb 10, 2014)

NZRide said:


> Haha I'm not an instructor. Brighton is great and Solitude was OK, definitely all better than the bird.
> Like I said though PC for park(s) including pipe!, and night life options and The Canyons just down the road for free ride options, particularly if it dumps. It covers everything! Its hands down better location for a group to have a good time than stuck in a shack at Shitbird. No park, no pipe, no nightlife and if it hasn't snowed the day before, icy, traversy, bland open slopes....hmmm tough call.


And for the record, I'm not a bird fan. It's my least favorite resort-the skier jock relocation from east coast guy attitude is annoying, stupid, irritating and yet quasi funny. (But it was being compared to Keystone-which it destroys).

Brighton, Soli, PM, 'basin, and if hits just right The Canyons.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

it all depends if you are into park or not and if it is powder day or not.

park city for park on no snow day and party in town. Canyon is also an option better in my option.

snowbird on powderday and hang out at the condo.

utah is way cheaper then colorado in lodging , but the alchol level is 3.X % , but it shouldn't matter you guys are under age.

Colorado- breck way expensive compared to snowbird for lift tixs 100 and up vs. 60 if you buy at the sport store down the street.

keystone is ok they have tix at the local grocery store for cheap.


----------



## Trickology (Jan 24, 2012)

24WERD said:


> Colorado- breck way expensive compared to snowbird for lift tixs 100 and up vs. 60 if you buy at the sport store down the street.


You have any more info on the sport store down the street? headed there march 9th for 4 days


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

NZRide said:


> Haha I'm not an instructor. Brighton is great and Solitude was OK, definitely all better than the bird.
> Like I said though PC for park(s) including pipe!, and night life options and The Canyons just down the road for free ride options, particularly if it dumps. It covers everything! Its hands down better location for a group to have a good time than stuck in a shack at Shitbird. No park, no pipe, no nightlife and if it hasn't snowed the day before, icy, traversy, bland open slopes....hmmm tough call.


Okay the person going on this trip is obviously under 21 so he doesn't need a good night life. Also Snowbird is almost never icy and the traverses are easy as fuck. Park and pipe are for the weak.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Trickology said:


> You have any more info on the sport store down the street? headed there march 9th for 4 days


I don't know about $60, but I found this. I'm headed there in a couple weeks, too. I can't wait!

SLC Discount Tickets


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

24werd said:


> it all depends if you are into park or not and if it is powder day or not.
> 
> Park city for park on no snow day and party in town. Canyon is also an option better in my option.
> 
> ...


werd up +1


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Kenai said:


> I don't know about $60, but I found this. I'm headed there in a couple weeks, too. I can't wait!
> 
> SLC Discount Tickets


"aj motion sports"

Discount Lift Tickets | AJ Motion Sports

That price was last year and i think there was a group rate price for 4 or more tixs.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure how "real" those discounts are. They say tickets are $104 at the resort but I didn't pay that. The ticket window at PC says "lowest price guaranteed" and I just paid $85.


----------

